# Who is your favorite young player on the CAVS?



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Who's your favorite young player on the Cavs (3 years or less in the league)...i'm not going to include LeBron because that's just a given.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Some one votes for Welsch while he has been on the team for 4 days and played 4 minutes.

I guess the same could be said for Wagner.... where the heck is this kid ?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anderson. No question. He's my favorite Cav after Lebron.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd have to say Anderson as well. I'm liking Sasha too.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How can anyone not like Sideshow Bob. The dude and his hair is all over the place.

I still like Luke jackson - I think he will be a good player. Sasha also looks like he's got a nice future


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> I'd have to say Anderson as well. I'm liking Sasha too.


Sasha has a nasty game. He doesn't play like the stereotypical euro. If he can get steady playing time and some confidence going he could really help the Cavs.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

We don't have a good read on any of these kids yet. I think we will really know at the end of the season. That is, If Silas continues to let them get on the floor.


----------



## HoopStar (Jan 2, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Anderson. No question. He's my favorite Cav after Lebron.


:yes:



futuristxen said:


> Sasha has a nasty game. He doesn't play like the stereotypical euro. If he can get steady playing time and some confidence going he could really help the Cavs.


I don't know why Silas doesn't play him more, there have been times when the Cavs have really needed someone else to score outside of Bron and Z and everytime I have seen him play he hasn't been afraid to take on the defense, and hes got a nice mid range shot as well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha should definitely get more minutes, especially when the only people ahead of him in the rotation are Newble and Harris. Silas did seem like he was gonna play Welsch, he got in pretty early in the Indiana game so we'll see what he's got soon enough.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Drew Gooden anyone? He's pretty good too.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Look's like my boy Varejao is pulling away 

Hopefully he gets back on the court soon!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Anderson by a mile. Nobody tries harder or comes even close to matching his effort.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I like Varejao. He never gives up and plays with energy. I think he will be a solid player in the future.


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

I've really become a Sasha fan over the past couple months. Anderson's great too, but I figured he'd have a big lead in the polls (which he does), so I thought I'd give Sasha some love. Dajuan needs to start new somewhere :no:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Who is voting for Wagner? The dude has more votes then Sasha, Luke, or Gooden. I can't believe the dude is still living off his high school rep. What a waste: can't go left, pass, or defend. He's not even gonna be a Cav next year. With that good luck young guy with both your health and your basketball career


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Who is voting for Wagner? The dude has more votes then Sasha, Luke, or Gooden. I can't believe the dude is still living off his high school rep. What a waste: can't go left, pass, or defend. He's not even gonna be a Cav next year. With that good luck young guy with both your health and your basketball career


Yeah I mostly feel sorry for Wagner at this point. I used to be frustrated with him but with a disease like Colitis, he is probably suffering quite a bit. 

It's a shame, he could have been useful as a scorer off the bench. Now his career is likely over.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Luke Jackson I think he will be a good player and this league plus I love lefty's. Wagner is second I hope he goes somewhere and gets a second chance. Hopefully he will stop getting injured and sick so much.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> Luke Jackson I think he will be a good player and this league plus I love lefty's. Wagner is second I hope he goes somewhere and gets a second chance. Hopefully he will stop getting injured and sick so much.


Speaking of Jackson he was in a college 3pt/dunk contest they showed on ESPN2 last night and he was lighting it up, hitting totals of 20 in 3 straight rounds.The ease of which he was knocking them in was incredible, even Brad Daugherty (the one calling the contest) said he was going to be a solid pro, and that the Spurs had their eyes on him if he lasted that long. 

On top of that they were showing some of his Oregon highlights and he was dropping triple doubles. If he can ever regain that type of form/confidence on the pro level, he could turn out to be a decent pick down the line afterall.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Varejao, by a mile. I like Gooden, but nobody energizes the crowd or this team like Varejao. He can get more done in 5 minutes than alot of players do in an entire game. We've missed him a bunch since his injury. For some reason this team starts just about every single game flat.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

i voted sasha because hes yugoslavian and so am i but i also like anderson


----------



## toolBASICS (Mar 7, 2005)

Andersen, he is the next Dennis Rodman.


----------

